# P220 trigger pull



## TRAPPER (Dec 16, 2006)

I was thinking about installing a GGI DIY Competition Kit in order to try to reduce the trigger pull on my
P220 Match. Has anyone had any experience with this kit and do you feel that gunsmithing experience
is needed. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------

